# on a table saw, what exactly is the guard for?



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

ok seriously with all the table saw mishaps, missing fingers and such, are all these people who cut their fingers off on the table saw NOT using a guard? i mean is it as simple as that? what im asking is if these people ARE using the guard and still getting these horrible injuries, what exactly is the guards purpose?

everybody just loves the idea of a sawstop but shouldnt a guard covering the spinning blade tell you to keep your fingers away without the need for the expensive saw stop?

i personally dont use a guard on my saw but i also dont get my fingers anywhere near the blade. i have been considering reattaching the guard just to be on the safe side but really does it even help?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I suppose that it would help. There are just some conditions where they get in the way so off they come.

Then it's just a hastle to put them on and off so off they stay.

I don't have one on my saw. I purchased a over the blade dust collector and it's now off.


----------



## highflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

The gaurd was a good idea when they made it but it wasn't a 100% way to keep from getting injured. You could still slip with the board your cutting and get caught under the guard. And not all injuries occur because your not watching sometimes it because a person is too cautious. Anothing thing to remember is, never say never. But you do bring up a valid point and everything that is done to avoid such injuries are good ideas.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont use a blade guard on mine either. I do have the riving knife on it to prevent kick-back, but I agree with highflyer that not all cut fingers are caused by simply running your fingers into the blade. I think many times the board is kicked back or pulled into the blade with a persons hands getting pulled in with it. Course a blade guard may help there too. I dont use the blade guard because I think its hard to see what you are cutting and it sometimes seems to me to be more dangerous that leaving it off.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

As mentioned the reason that most people do not keep the blade guard on is due to the convenience factor. There are some instances , such as dado cuts and narrow strips, where the blade guard has to be removed to make the cut. And, if it is not convenient to replace it, the guard usually just gets left off. Manufacturers, recognizing the convenience factor, have begun incorporating quick change blade guards on their saws. But with the older saws this simply is not available with stock blade guards.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

even if i had my guard on, over time it gets so dusty you cant even see your piece through it. i never had a problem without a guard. and without it you can make the craftsmans cuts, the impossibles, thin cuts, etc. i say its just in the way


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i cut alot of tenons on the table saw , so you have to take the guard off for that, then it just stayed off. you just need to remember rule number 1 always keep your fingers away from the sharp spinning thing.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i think that the guards were for industry ,
where repetitive cutting was done for hours ,
or where larger panels were being cut .
we as woodworkers are somewhat a new breed ,
( in the power tool world )
as we are constantly doing singular cuts and special cuts .
the guards are many times in the way ,
and as we all know seeing thru the sawdust on them (thanks mark ) ,
makes it impractical to use .
i have found that when you use the guards for thiner ripping ,
there is less control to the piece being cut ,
they may bind or lift with the guard in the way .
i don't use one , but i dont use those pointy push sticks either ,
i use one like a boot , with the top way down and up over the fence ,
and the front down on the work for 6" to hold things down from fliping up,
and the heel to push forward .
no where that i have worked in 45 years have the guards been in use or required .
i guess they are for the insurance and lawsuit side of things .

just pay attention , thats the best guard !


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the guard is a manufacturer after thought because of OSHA and other regualtory safety agencies. As the others above me have stated it gets in the way and is then removed. Most of the standard supplied guards are pretty cheesy and useless. I personally will not put m hands any closer than 6". I have an older Delta unisaw and the guard was missing. I keep my eyes on what I am doing and where the blade is.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I think the guard is there so that the manufacturer doesn't have to face a lot of lawsuits. I don't think they provide much safety to current woodworkers…as aptly said by Patron….It's like the stupid cautions on certain items…..i.e. the one on fuel cans that tell folks not to use a match to see the level…..You know that someone would sue the manufacturer if they sold the saw without the guard….and say they didn't know the sharp spinning thing was dangerous….


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

It is a RARE occasion that I take my guard off. The guard is there, in the case of my Shark Guard, for 2 reasons.

#1. To keep errant fingers, arms, legs, and small furry critters from contacting the spinning blade. Of course you can run UNDER the guard and get nicely mechanically separated as well…
#2. Provide a dust collection port for the top side of the saw. Especially important for those of us that use ZCTPs…

Out of abject paranoia I keep my fingers WELL away from the blade at all times. I have fabbed up a LOT of little work holding jigs for the TS…


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

Installing the blade guard was the last and finial step on setting up my new table saw. There were multiple pages on how to install it and adjust it. I'll get back to it. 3 years later, still no guard. I still make a point of lower the blade below the deck when not in use.This makes me feel a little better.
I don't know if horror stories are shared. At a local wood shop, guy tripped and his hand landed on to a table saw that was running while someone else was batch cutting boards. The guard was on the saw, but same cannot be said for the gentlemen's 4 fingers.


----------



## Boneski (Oct 28, 2009)

I always use the blade guard on my saw and don't take it off unless the particular cutting operation requires. The guard is there for a good reason and as some of you guys have already pointed out, it doesn't matter how careful you are, it only takes one mistake to cause a life changing injury.

As Dbhost said - there are a lot of jigs that you can make in a short time to make things safer. My jig for ripping thin stock took all of 10 minutes to make from scrap MDF and it allows me to keep the guard on.

So I guess what I'm trying to say is use a bit of common sense and treat your table saw with the respect it deserves.

Work safe, play safe!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

I think we all play with dangerous tools everyday that could hurt us badly but we know the dangers so we know to keep little pinkys from very sharp spinning things

And for the record i took my blade guard off the day i got my TS


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

The guard is for removing. It gets in the way and luls inexperienced users into a false sense of security. Pay frigging attention to what you are doing and you won't have any problems.


----------



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't be fooled into thinking you are too skilled to have an accident.
The truth is you have been lucky…


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

"Don't be fooled into thinking you are too skilled to have an accident.
The truth is you have been lucky…"

Kevin I think that is the most profound statement ever written about guards and power tools.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I never installed the blade guard on my saw. I have never used a tablesaw in all my years that actually had a guard on it. I also never use a guard on my miterbox either. Call me oldschool, but I like to see what I am cutting without something in the way.


----------



## nateatcpo (Dec 3, 2009)

I have always been very careful, and never used a guard, BUT, once while cutting blocks from some small stock, A piece bound while i was pushing it through, A bit to quickly and when the blade caught it, it twisted and through the block. In the process it twisted my fingers right into the blade. A very unfortunate incident to say the least. However, I had only minor cuts on 3 finger fixed by a few stitches and a few days off. I was definitely lucky that day, But due to the nature of the cuts i was making, I could not have used a guard…and still dont. My scenario could have been avoided by using a different tool…which I didn't and still dont have.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I installed the guard on my first saw way back when. Before the end of the day I took it off and never installed it again.

I got my new Unisaw and the guard is still in the box. In fact I don't even know where the box is anymore.

Push sticks and my shop made clamping tool are all I need.

It's fantastic for smaller pieces.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not concerned with adults around my equipmint too much. But I have small grand kids in my shop all the time. I've never had a guard on my saw so I never use the saw unless it is just me in the shop. I always lower the blade and unplug everything. This is just fun for me and if one of my visitors or children got hurt…don't even want to think about it! I have always been safety minded due to the hazzardous things I've had to work around. I never get my hand within 6" of any thing sharp and spinning. I have numerous styles of push sticks and jigs to fit over the fence. I always shut down the equipment and wait for sharp things to come to a rest. And to keep me on my toes, I have a grandson that is autistic, loves anything mechanical, and very inquesitve. See we have lots of things to keep us safety minded. My next project is to wire a sub panel so I can throw the main breaker and walk away. Just my thoughts on the matter. Be safe brothers.


----------



## ProbablyLost (Oct 7, 2008)

Mike,
You have seen my saw. I never even took the gaurd out of the plastic bag it came packed in. I know everywood worker uses or not use the gaurd for there own reasons, however I believe it gives you a false sense of security. I do use a "Grr-ripper" and zero clearence inserts that keep my hand from ever being near the blade. Even though I have a pic of a severd thumb next to my screenname I still have all of my fingers and have not even had a close call in 26 years of using a table saw.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Table saw guards make great wall decorations. Selling saws I have to be careful what I say, but guards scare me to death. I've used saws since before they starting coming with guards. The most uncomfotable I ever was with a table saw was after setting up a saw we sold. Of course I mounted his guard. I made a test cut on a board about seven inches wide. I felt I had no control, and couldn't see what I was doing. 
Then my workers comp company comes in and forces me to put guards on my table saws at my door shop. Since my son runs the shop now, I rarely use them anymore. When I do use the saws there, I hate them. That said, every other piece of equipment we have is guarded. That I agree with. It has saved accidents. Teaching classes, I will continue to encourage guards, but only to cover myself. I refuse to have a guard on my personal saw in my own shop.

GaryK, I have used a copy of that jig that a friend built. Excellent idea. Thats the sort of thing I prefer for table saw safety. I use feather boards frequently. My sled with clamps is another method I use for safety, as well as for squaring boards. If I feel the cut is unsafe, I find another way to make it. 45 years of using a table saw, and no cuts at all. Not cocky, just paying attention. On the other hand, I know guys who should simply lock out their switch and leave the building. Hmmmmm, maybe guards do have their place.

Bottom line, I firmly believe in safety, but don't feel that guards are all they are cracked up to be.
For you guys that do use yours, I applaud you I'm just not going to join you.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

Well, Here we go again. This seems to come up quite often as a lot of people don't get on when it passes through the topics list. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/10091

My guard takes about 10-15 minutes to put on and off because of the design of the saw. If it was easier to replace I would have put it back on but a ton of the cuts that I make can't use it…. 
I want a new Table saw and this will be one option that might make sense.

Thanks


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't use mine. Too inconvenient and I honestly think it is less safe than without the guard. I do think riving kniives make the saw more safe, though. I have a 3 hp cabinet saw and it is MUCH more powerful than my old 1 1/2 hp contractor saw (obviously) and the kick back potential is much higher. I don't have a riving knife but I am thinkiing of modifying the guard to take that silly plastic shroud off the guard and just leave the splitter and anti-kickback pawls in place. It would act sort of like a riving knife just that the splitter would not be directly behind the blade at all times. Has anyone thought of or tried this???

GaryK, thanks for the details on the jig. You ought to patent that. I am going to make one this weekend!


----------



## hammeredon (Oct 23, 2009)

I personally have never talked to or heard about someone cutting off a finger while the gaurd is on. I have heard this saying "machines are made foolproof but unfortunatly there is generally a fool who will come along and revoke this claim" With and without gaurds one has to be very carfull because we are human and capable of a split second error. Why would anyone take chances? People still do.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

The main purpose of the blade guard is to eliminate the possibility of dropping material on the spinning blade which will turn it into a projectile inveriably striking you in the abdomin or slightly lower, possibly causing serious injury and probably varying levels of pain.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

As I stated, I took mine off when I got my TS and it sits somewhere in the shop.

After Tuesday's accident, I ordered a Shark Guard to replace the original.

Will it keep me 100% safe? No, I don't think so but it's a start.

I wasn't being careless but 1 second of inattention almost cost me my thumb. Instead of missing a digit, I will have a permanent reminder to always keep 100% focused while using my tools.


----------



## Herbiej (Mar 21, 2009)

The main purpose of the guard is a CYA for the manufactuter. If you cut yourself with the guard off, you have no defense for a law suit. So it is really a law suit guard for the manufacturer and seller.


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

I wonder if we'll ever get to the point where SawStop technology is mandatory on all new table saws.

I have a 'blade guard' on my miter saw which slides out of the way as I bring the blade down into the cut. I would reckon most miter saw accidents occur while the blade is on the way down anyway, so I think it's redundant.

My table saw is the same way. There's a guard, but it obviously moves out of the way when I'm pushing wood through it. If I remember to put it on I'll use it just because my riving knife is attached to it (which I agree definitely makes things safer.)


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

There must be a million dollar market out there for saw fences that have not been used. If everyone sent me their fence, I would have thousands of them. What could I do with them? Maybe they could be recycled into something usefull.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

To me, using a guard on a saw is like driving a car with a mud caked windshield, mirrors missing and headlights not aimed correctly.


----------



## mikeberry (Dec 12, 2009)

I also made My own blade guard, Works very well. have a look.

http://lumberjocks.com/mikeberry/projects


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Untill very recently most blade guards were poorly designed and cumbersome. Angled cuts are about impossible, can't use an extensison table. I think the fact most the majority or posts here say they don't use them (including me) confirms this. I use The Gripper for safety ( I like my fingers) New Saw Stop and Unisaws have much better design but they still get in the way of push stiicks and feather boards especially on small cuts. I think there is a good market out there for an after market retro fit for a guard that has a riving knife and a clear plastic cover that can be used when the blade is tilted. I know I would consider buying one.


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

I teach woodworking for both Middle and High School students. I, like many, removed the guards and stressed safety to the "Nth" degree. Then one day, I was cutting some 1/4" ply for a drawer bottom with a couple of kids watching, and blammo! Just that fast, I had a kickback and pull my right hand into the saw blade. Cut my right ring finger from the tip to the first knuckle right in the middle of the finger. The rest of that episode is for another thread, but I had a little bit of a "come to Jesus" talk with myself, and put ALL of the guards, covers, and splitters back on all three of the tablesaws in my shop.

No questions asked; no forgiveness for the student that removes the guards when it is not necessary (and I tell them when it is not necessary!).

Like seatbelts, most kids "get it." As for thin rips and the like, where the guards make it difficult: I have developed several jigs that have solved the problem. I bought a "Gripper" system for dadoes, rabbits, thick bevels and other cuts that require the guards to be off. All problems can be solved without cutting into productivity, or worse yet, exposing an open blade to unprotected finger!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*WHOA, whats going on here? Why isn't anyone talking about the splitter!?*

Ok, I realize the last two comments FINALLY mention the splitter. But *32* people commented before it was even brought up.

THE MAIN DANGER OF REMOVING THE GUARD IS THAT YOU ARE ALSO REMOVING THE SPLITTER!!!

The splitter is the flat piece of sheet metal that goes behind the blade. The problem is, nobody thinks about this part (obviously!) Everybody just thinks that the flat metal part is just there to hold up the guard. NO! Sure the guard reminds you to keep your fingers away from the blade and keeps a little saw dust out of your eyes. But the guard was an afterthought of the splitter.

*The splitter*
The splitter's job is like the fin on a surfboard. It keeps the stock tracking straight after the cut. It also holds the cutoff (on the right) held firmly against the fence. Because if that piece gets skewed away from the fence for a SPLIT second, one of two possible things will happen:

1) the teeth at the back of the blade (on their way UP) lift the stock to the top of the spinning blade and then shoot the stock back at about 125 mph *This is called KICKBACK.*

2) It will simply explode in fragments of wood, carbide teeth, and shards of steel.

I also removed my blade guard assembly years ago and it now collects cobwebs. But I replaced it with an aftermarket splitter like this one:

















*But no splitter at all is a dangerous gamble.*

For more information about kickback check out THIS ARTICLE I just found on the internet. Its a awesome, simple illustrated explanation of table saw kickback.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

blake ,
you make a good point ,
where do you get this aftermarket splitter ?

it looks like it comes with some kind of jig for drilling?

i have never seen one .


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I think THIS is the company I bought mine from. I personally have the version with the steel inside. They were more expensive but very durable and have lasted a few years now. I think they will last forever. Yes, it comes with a jig to drill the holes perfectly in your zero clearance insert.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I didn't read the entire thread, meaning … I'm taking risks in responding, so …. apologies in advance.

My splitter (Bosch 4100) is a part of my saw. It lives whether or not my (wonderful) guard is in place. I can, however, lower it for crosscut sleds, etc.

My general point, though, is to remind people of what we all already know: you don't read about the airplanes that didn't crash.

In other words: the outcome of a table saw accident can be horrible, but we shouldn't lose sight of the Internet's well-established propensity to make it seem like these things happen to every ww, every time they make a ts cut.

My guard and pawls snap on and off in seconds. I tend to remove them when needed for particular techniques, but then return them to their stations when I can.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Safety is mostly in the mind. Many accidents occur because guys are in a hurry, fatigued, or simply distracted. The biggest safety factor in your shop is your mindset and attitude. Follow your instincts. If you are uncomfortable with a proceedure, then find another way.

With that said, the permanent removal of the saw guard represents an amount of risk that is unacceptable to many of us. Not only is there a chance of losing fingers, but kickback injuries can also be severe. I always use the saw guard, which includes riving knife and anti-kickback pawls. I've been woodworking since '83 and can honestly state that I've never even had a close call.

I also use my fence follower, push blocks, push stick, and feather boards. The set-up sometimes takes a little longer, but this is OK with me.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

Blake is right. The splitter is the most important part of the old US blade guards assemblies. In fact that is what I was referring to in my previous entry. Does anyone just use the splitter? Check out Kelly Mehler's video on kick back. It is very informative. 18 minutes long though. http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7d2vt_kelly-mehler-table-saw_lifestyle

I think the splitter is better than nothing if you don't have a riving knife which is the utimate kickback prevention. I think you get about 80% of the safety out of the splitter and 20% out of the guard with the old US guard assemblies. After reading more on kickback and having experienced it once on my 3 hp cabinet saw, I actually put my old blade guard assembly back on. I am going to see if I can't get used to it. Sure wish I could get a riving knife retrofit for my steel city cabinet saw.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^Thats a good video hokieman. I learned the hard way to at least use the riving knife. I have several sizes that have a quick release on them that I use now. For those looking for a custom made one, try LeeWay Workshop. He custom makes riving knives and blade guards so hopefully you can find what you are looking for.

http://www.leestyron.com/sharksplitter.php


----------



## RyanBrown (Aug 31, 2009)

The guard on my tablesaw has a riving knife and anti-kickback pawls on it. It is on for every cut I make unless I am doing non-through cuts or using a crosscut or miter sled. I had an experience with kickback a long time ago on some ancient P.O.S. table saw and never forgot about it. No-one was hurt, but it did shoot a board clean through drywall, plywood sheathing and the siding (my buddy was teaching my what NOT to do…) When looking for my new saw, ease of guard removal and re-installation was very important to me. I can remove the guard in five seconds or less, and re-install it in the same amount of time.

As for the argument of seeing my cuts, who cares. That's why I have a quality fence that I've taken the time to properly adjust. I always use push sticks too.

You should be afraid of all of your tools. They will wait forever for you to make a mistake in their handling. Fear will keep you alert and conscious of every single cut you make, nail you shoot, edge you route and hole you drill.


----------



## hammeredon (Oct 23, 2009)

Is this thread a joke? Someone might take it seriously and remove their SAFETY GAURD. Just my two cents.


----------



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

The guard is used to guard against lawsuits. It's useless for everything else.


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

This happened about 13 years ago on a table saw. I was a victim of a kickback that threw my hand into the blade. I really wasn't that close to the blade. I use push sticks more now but I still won't put a guard on. I think a riving knife would have prevented my accident but it was a friend's saw and it was not so equipped. I am more careful now but let's face it a guard is always in the way. I noticed in one of Garrett Hack's videos that he has a very similar middle finger on his left hand.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

It's just as easy to build your spiltter into your zero clearance insert.

Way easier and faster to swap out when you can't use it for your operation.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

Hey Gary is there an easy way to make the little kerf in the back for that slice of wood?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow tons of good info here.


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

i've never attached the guards to my table saws. if i can,t see the blades i can i stay away from them. besides no guard reminds me to be careful


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

No guard, no splitter no riving knife but *Blake* and *Gary's* ideas look pretty good to me.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Mart, I think that accident would severely limit my ability to communicate with other drivers on the road during rush hour.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Mart, I think that accident would severely limit my ability to communicate with other drivers on the road during rush hour.*

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## bsherman (Sep 28, 2008)

I modified mine for dust collection. Never got used to "seeing the blade" so I don't miss it. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/25952

I use mine 100% of the time where possible. The dust collection alone makes it worth it.


----------



## toddmac (Mar 1, 2010)

In our rental store, any sort of saw, tool sharpener, etc has to have a guard over the wheel/blade. If there is an accident and no guard exists on the tool, OSHA would fine up big time.


----------



## 0nemore (Feb 2, 2009)

30 yrs of cutting, no splitter or guard and have never had a problem. push stick for under 1 1/4". It's all how comfortable around the machinery you are. Just like someone above I take guards off miter box too. and talk that you can't cut w/o a splitter is bull


----------



## hawke777 (Mar 1, 2010)

It's good to see other people hate guards as much as I do… For protection, the riving knife seems to be the best safety device and it looks like all the new saws post-2010 will need to have them in order to meet UL approval. They will also come with the new split guards which are a bit nicer.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

Kelly Mehler has a video out called "Managing your tablesaw". It is worth it to beg, borrow, or steal (or even buy) this video. His common sense approach to tablesaw safety and usage is very good. He mentions 2 things in this video in regard to what we are talking about here. He mentions (strongly) the advantages of a riving knife. He made it the clear to me why (and when) you should be using one.

The other thing was blade guards. He recommended using a blade guard always. He also admitted the factory guards are limited. In the video he recommended and used a blade guard called a "Brett Guard". I had never heard of it before. He used it in his video with every cut he made except when using the cross sled. He made using it seem seamless. I really looked at this guard with a keen eye to see how it worked. I have decided it is a very good design, non-obtrusive, and easy to use. More over, if you want to be cheap, you could make your own based on the design. I also saw that Shop Notes magazine made their version of it in issue # 103.

For what it's worth,
russv


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

I think that any safety device is better than no safety device. I think guards are important for keeping things (like body parts or important pieces of work) from falling onto the blade. You can still put your fingers and pieces of wood into the blade by pushing the guard up. I would remove the guard for non-through cuts like dadoes but keep it on for everything else. Anyone who is willing to trade body parts or risk injury because of the "hassle" of a safety device or because of machismo is pretty stupid. I'd rather modify my work habits. When I was just learning to use a table saw I was the recipient of a nasty kickback event that almost severed one of my fingers and almost stuck a piece of wood through my lungs and/or heart because the person who was teaching me wasn't very safety minded. I didn't know better because of my lack of experience. I also own a very old Shopsmith that currently has no blade guard or splitter and it scares me to death. I plan to get a safer saw as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head there botanist. You will get a safer saw when you can afford it. The safety designs on most older saws are so time consuming to remove that it is just plain difficult to keep switching out. On my last saw you had to remove the throat with a philips and a flat screwdriver. Then you had to unbolt the guard with a 1/2" wrench and it was shimmed in place with small metal plates that had to be perfect or you ended up stopping the wood before it went all the way through. Forget about an easily removable aftermarket throat, they aren't made for the portable type. Then do the whole thing over again tightening the bolts so they didn't loosen and fall into the saw and shoot out at you. It was literally a 15 minute operation and the guard was really terrible on top of that. We could say the same thing about anyone who is willing to not spend a couple thousand for a nice saw when the ER visit could cost 4 times that amount. But then again, I don't have a couple thousand dollars and no credit either. The decision to be safe is made by each person and shouldn't be forced upon anyone. If you use the saw you are at your own risk and safety should be priority #1.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

botanist: Are you aware that Shopsmith offers an upgrade kit for that old Shopsmith. Once incorporated, your Shopsmith will have a lower saw guard, an upper saw guard and a splitter. Don't want to pay the full price - do it for less on eBay.

Taking off and reinstalling the saw guard (which includes the splitter) is a 30 second task.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I never use my ShopSmith without the guard. For a design that's been around since the '80s, it works very well and is exceptionally easy to live with.

I also never use my Grizzley 1023SL without the guard. I'm with Botanist on this one, I'm in favor of using anything that will increase the safety factor. The next time I'm in the shop, I plan to make one of the aforementioned splitters for my zero-clearance insert.

As for being able to see the blade, there's a trick that often shows up in the magazines: rub the inside of the plastic with a dryer fabric softener sheet. This will have the effect of reducing the static attraction of the plastic to the sawdust.

Just as I'd never ride my motorcycle without a helmet, boots, jacket and gloves, I would feel naked without the guards in place. In my opinion, it's folly not to reduce the odds of serious injury whenever possible.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

bunkie; for whatever it is worth, the Shopsmith has been around since the 50's. There have been a few upgrades (design changes) but the basic machine is unchanged.

It is a good thing that you use your guards with such dedication.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't get why people need to see the blade.
When I'm using the guard, I flip it up to adjust where I'm cutting. Once everything is set, I flip it back down to make the cut. During the cut, I'm either making sure the board stays flush with the fence or to my miter gauge.

Are you guys making freehand cuts?


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

Mixed feelings here.
For one thing-
I am glad to hear that I have not been too far out of the mainstream all these years as a non-guard user for all the reasons mentioned
On the other hand -
I agree with those who are concerned that less careful folks might consider this an encouragement not to use the guard-and find that a choice they regret.
I consider myself a cautious as most - more so than many-
But I still have pretty good scars on two fingers and two minor ones on my stomach to remind me what can happen in a split second of not being as much in control as you thought you were--
The stomach scar is from being in the way of one of those thrown pieces Blake mentioned.
No-I am probably not going to put my guard back on-again for all the resons others have mentioned.
But I am definitely going to look into the idea of adding a splitter.

Truth is-EVERYTHING is life-from using a table saw - to crossing a street-to eating- whatever-is a matter of RISK vs BENEFITS. We all have do decide for ourselves if the risk of any given action is worth the benefit. Here's hoping we all make wise choices.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Never ever used a guard and never will . I use tablesaws for 8 - 10 hours at a time . Just have to keep your eyes open and stay alert


----------

